# First Show advice



## Tillytiller (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi all, I'm a newbie here and this will be my first post. 

I have a NFC who is 18 weeks her name is Millie. She was from Linda Grant at Noynarock. 

We are aiming for the Essex Cat show on 12th April to be her first show. 
My questions are: 
What do I need? Essentials? 
Do I need curtains? - If anyone has some please let me know. 
She is a Silver Tabby and White - which colour would compliment her most? 

Any help would be great, thank you all!  
I will be attending the Surrey show next weekend hopefully to understand it all a bit more. I have started reading through the GCCF rules.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Tillytiller said:


> Hi all, I'm a newbie here and this will be my first post.
> 
> I have a NFC who is 18 weeks her name is Millie. She was from Linda Grant at Noynarock.
> 
> ...


I will be at the woking show  Come and say hello. (Ragamuffin/Neutered section with chester (Blue mink & White)

1. You need show whites (Litter tray, blanket, food bowl and water bowl), which you can buy next week at the show.

2. Curtains are not required.

Not sure what section to put her in, sorry. Hopefully someone else will help you with that.

Things to bring with you 

Vaccination card, Envelope of acceptance & entry form, Disinfectant wipes,
food, treats, water, Small toys, Grooming Combs, A pen, Kitchen towel, White litter/Scoop and the cat 

Hope that helps.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Curtains are not allowed for GCCF shows. You must have show whites only. You can usually get these on morning of show. Or buy from somewhere like Purrsonal touch.
Best person to speak to would be the breeder you got her from as she can advise you on preparation for your particular cat.

Good luck and have fun


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Contact the show team (details on front of schedule) and ask if they have any "show buddies" - someone who will help you on the day of the show.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I've used plain white fleece moses basket blankets from Tescos no problem. I hope they wash better than the white blankets on sale at shows.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> Best person to speak to would be the breeder you got her from as she can advise you on preparation for your particular cat.


Agree, do speak to your breeder for advice.

I'm pretty sure TICA allow coloured curtains, I show my silvers on royal blue or royal purple. You also get to watch and hear the judging with TICA, and see others being judged to compare.


----------



## Tillytiller (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi, 
Thank you all! some great Advice I will definitely ask for a buddy Kaz(China blue) 
Ellsbells I look forward to meeting you! I will definitely come and see you and Chester! 
I'm trying to get some basic training in before hand to try and calm her down- Some days she has a right bee in her bum and does loonies around the house! 
Today its licking walls- She is bonkers 

I know she has to sit on a table- we have nearly perfected the sit command- is there anything else I need to do?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Tillytiller said:


> I know she has to sit on a table- we have nearly perfected the sit command- is there anything else I need to do?


There are lots of videos on youtube that will show you how they handle the cats, they don't just sit on the table.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Tillytiller said:


> <snip>
> 
> I know she has to sit on a table- we have nearly perfected the sit command- is there anything else I need to do?


I have stewarded for a number of judges at GCCF shows and we never used the 'sit' command.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Gosh, I wish my cats would sit on the tables , I'll be at Woking too, come and say Hi, if you can find me, I'll either be in the Semi Longhair section or in Pet Pedigree  look for a guy with a Big camera around his neck


----------



## Tillytiller (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi Steverags! I will come find you too! Who are you showing? 
Hopefully will be meeting people who will also be going to Essex too! 

I've spoken to the show manager about a buddy-she is arranging this! 

I read the GCCF guidelines - Millie has a crate which opens to the front not the top- will I still be allowed this? - She also prefers to be held and not get into her crate. She is super nosey!! 
Do I have to put on her pen her Pedigree and Name? 

Oriental slave- I just looked at videos online it all looks very calm which is good! I guess I'll have a better understanding come next weekend!


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Tillytiller said:


> Hi Steverags! I will come find you too! Who are you showing?
> Hopefully will be meeting people who will also be going to Essex too!
> 
> I've spoken to the show manager about a buddy-she is arranging this!
> ...


You can use front carrier. The reason they say top carrier, is because it is easier to get your cat out of it.

Every show/pen has your cat details on it already.

See you soon


----------



## Tillytiller (Mar 8, 2014)

Thank you again EllsBells!  
I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Tillytiller said:


> Hi Steverags! I will come find you too! Who are you showing?
> Hopefully will be meeting people who will also be going to Essex too!
> 
> I've spoken to the show manager about a buddy-she is arranging this!
> ...


I will be there with a Mainecoon kitten or in Pedigreee pet which is usually in another hall  but I will be walking around the hall a lot taking photos of the cats


----------



## Tillytiller (Mar 8, 2014)

How did you get on Steve? Enjoy woking? I had a look round I really can't wait for Essex


----------

